# 2015 Wilier Zero.7



## AMG_Roadster (Sep 26, 2014)

I made this mistake of starting to look into the Wilier Zero.7. I have a 7 (or so) year old Wilier. So I really do not need a new bike. However every time I see or read about the Zero.7 I think that maybe I really do need to upgrade.

The plan would be to get the frame and do my own build.

Anyone have a Zero.7 that came from an older Wilier?


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

Not sure what you mean?but I havea 2014 Zero.7


----------



## AMG_Roadster (Sep 26, 2014)

Samfujiabq said:


> Not sure what you mean?but I havea 2014 Zero.7


I was looking for feedback from someone that upgraded from an older Wilier bike to the Zero.7.

I wanted to get their thoughts on the differences between their older Wilier and their new Zero.7


----------



## MXRacer986 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have had my Zero 7 for a couple weeks now... about 300 miles 
It is absolutely an awesome frame! Unbeliveably stiff but very compliant.
Weights 15.6 without a crazy buid, that includes pedal, cages and my garmin 500. Its more compliant than my Ridley Finex which is considered an endurance frame. Very excited for next years Grand Fondos. 

Mine is a 2014, but I have seen the 15 and it is even nicer. If cash isnt an issue, buy the 15. 

let me know if you have any other questions 
Brian


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

MXRacer986 said:


> . . but I have seen the 15 and it is even nicer. If cash isnt an issue, buy the 15.


I think they screwed up and did internal cable routing for 2015. That sucks. A proper race bike has external routing, unless you're using electronic shifting. For mechanical external is best.


----------



## AMG_Roadster (Sep 26, 2014)

You were able to get the 2014 with either internal or external cable routing. Personally I like internal cables. They give a much cleaner look.

I am planning on getting a 2015 and I will be running e shifting. 

I am hoping my build ends up at 14.XX lbs (large frame). Although my wheels are not the lightest and the electronics certainly add weight.

We will see. I am sure I will be very happy with the bike.


----------

